# Can not access to my router NETGEAR WPN824v2



## gluglu (Apr 28, 2009)

Hello there, 
I've been trying to access to my brand-new router, a NETGEAR WPN824v2 without any success on it...

on the manual its said that the default user name is: admin, and the default password is: password, wich seems to be wrong... since after restarting/rebooting the router by default I try to connect to it and I cant.


Is there anyone that have solved/know how to solve this problem?

thanks in advance


----------



## cchandler9 (Apr 28, 2009)

yeah, i do this everyday! ha. your password and username is just going to be the head name on whoever you have your actual internet through. that should authorize it.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Log into the router using the address http://www.routerlogin.net and then use *admin* and *password*.


----------

